# non-submersible pump question?



## zem (Dec 9, 2009)

so i have this pump non-submersible type pics 1&2 its strength is 36Litres/min and power consumption is 0.37kw 1/2 hp i havent used this type of pumps only used submersible so far(pic 3).the submersile pump is rated 25L/min and 37 watts. now this looked strange to me since the power consumption varies this much with the pumping power varying alot less. 0.37 kw is 370 watts that is 10x more electric power consumption and pumping power only 1.44x more than the submersible pump and what does 1/2 hp motor mean? i wana figure out if i use it or not since i already have it, thanks for any help cheers


----------



## Growdude (Dec 9, 2009)

zem said:
			
		

> so i have this pump non-submersible type pics 1&2 its strength is 36Litres/min and power consumption is 0.37kw 1/2 hp i havent used this type of pumps only used submersible so far(pic 3).the submersile pump is rated 25L/min and 37 watts. now this looked strange to me since the power consumption varies this much with the pumping power varying alot less. 0.37 kw is 370 watts that is 10x more electric power consumption and pumping power only 1.44x more than the submersible pump and what does 1/2 hp motor mean? i wana figure out if i use it or not since i already have it, thanks for any help cheers



The blue pump is 1/2 horsepower and is a self priming pump. Its used in a more industrial situation where the water may need to be pumped up to the moter.

Thats the H max, or how far max above the water level it will pump.


----------



## Tater (Dec 9, 2009)

The pumps work very differently.  One runs on a diaphram (your new one) and will provide the same pressure regardless of load to a certain degree.  The other is a mag pump and sucks butt when under load.  Mag pumps rarely deliver their quoted output except under ideal circumstances.  The diaphram pump on the other hand will maintain pressure under load.  So basically its all marketing, you got yourself a good pump now though.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 9, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> The pumps work very differently.  One runs on a diaphram (your new one) and will provide the same pressure regardless of load to a certain degree.  The other is a mag pump and sucks butt when under load.  Mag pumps rarely deliver their quoted output except under ideal circumstances.  The diaphram pump on the other hand will maintain pressure under load.  So basically its all marketing, you got yourself a good pump now though.



The blue one is a impeller pump, but is not a mag coupling. This is a fixed displacement pump and will out pump the mag pump.

As i said its designed to lift a column of water and does not need to be primed.

Definitely 2 different animals.


----------



## zem (Dec 9, 2009)

thank you for the replies  , 36L/min 370watts vs 25L/min 37watt it didnt make sense to me. i thought there must be somethin wrong with the figures but you've explained to me clearly hmmm it's 370watts then... thats too much power for a pump to be used several times/day + i'm worried it would flood my room quick if somethin goes wrong i dont need this power in my grow, would've been good if i were aero feedin but i do DWC i will keep it aside it's still unused but it's been lyin  there since few years back i'll use it for my home next time the pump breaks and i guess i need to buy a new submersible grrrrrr


----------



## zem (Jan 8, 2010)

hey there, i have a question about my submersible pumps they have like an air hose attachemet at the exit of the pump it is T shaped with asmall air hose attachement, it says on its box that its also an air pump and they gave me an air hose with a kind of valve at its end, theres no manual or instructions, how does this work??


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2010)

the line allows air to be sucked up with the water. Will have air bubbles in water. Like hot tubs where you turn the knob to add more aeration.


----------



## zem (Jan 8, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> the line allows air to be sucked up with the water. Will have air bubbles in water. Like hot tubs where you turn the knob to add more aeration.


strange thing is that the line is at the exit of the pump that is where the pump throws water out so i thought it would be pumping water out of this airhose too  how would it suck air and pump it with water?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah that tee fitting you are talking about is called a venturi. it works when the fast moving water passes the hole(venturi) & naturally creates a low pressure causing the air to be induced into the water. your blue pump is capable of pumping a higher head column of water. i noticed on your aquarium pump it said 2.4m head. meaning it only going to pump or pull water  a good 6' before it cant anymore. blue one will blow that away.


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

forget the blue pump im not using it, too many watts for a pump in my room, i was talkin about my new pumps i bought submersible type, ok so i guess it will suck air with the water but if i have my hose exit over the water level that waterfall in my tray wouldnt aerate the water? another question, should my pump be constantly pumping if i'm growing in DWC tray? i am not using a bubbler,i think it's causing me a decrease in my yield, how do you guys use the pumps for sufficient aeration of the res? i have read so many times about nft and how pumps can sufficiently provide O2 to the roots but i think i'm doing something wrong there, thanks for the replies


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

are you growing ebb&flow/flood and drain or DWC?

Or are you just circulating water through out a system of trays?? If doing this, I would suggest the use of air stones.

I run my air stone 24/7 in my buckets


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

duck i'm recirculating water through a big tray, i used to grow ebb&flo but switched to DWC and noticed decrease in yields . so along with that pump i should run my bubbler you think? i thought a pump could sufficiently aerate my res like in NFT, my tray is 30gallon how much air pumping would i need? isthere someform=ula for liters of air/ liters of water? lets hope i can get things right this time, i transplant today, if it dont go as i wish i will have to go back to my grorocks and buckets flood and drain system, i'll really hate to do that,
thanks


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

You are losing me on the tray part? Are your plants in this tray? Or is this tray just a res? Does this tray have a lid that is completely light proof?


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

this is a pic, under it theres a control res, but i have no airstones in it, just a water pump in the control res


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

Need air stones in tray asap


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> duck i'm recirculating water through a big tray, i used to grow ebb&flo but switched to DWC and noticed decrease in yields . so along with that pump i should run my bubbler you think? i thought a pump could sufficiently aerate my res like in NFT, my tray is 30gallon how much air pumping would i need? isthere someform=ula for liters of air/ liters of water? lets hope i can get things right this time, i transplant today, if it dont go as i wish i will have to go back to my grorocks and buckets flood and drain system, i'll really hate to do that,
> thanks



I don't think I would call this a DWC--it still seems like an ebb and flow to me with the plants in a tray.  With DWC, you have plants with their roots partially suspended in highly aerated water/nute solution.  I run 2 air stones in ever bucket 24/7, but each bucket is its own res and I do not recirc my nutes.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

:yeahthat: 2


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

yes THG these are netpots their roots are suspended in a nute solution tray and under it theres acontrol res with a pump that feeds that tray.water falls back into the res from the side of the tray where i have a hole that keeps my water level where i want it. i thought that this could be done with a normal water pump and that the waterfal would be sufficient to air my solution. actually i read somewhere that a water pump is more efficient in airing the water than airstones, maybe i will place 2 air pumps for the tray and run the 24/7, so i'll only be using the control res to keep the level of my solution in the tray, IDK why i bothered to buy bigger water pumps  i thought i needed more pumping power to better air my solution... i'm hoping this will solve my problem, i will transplant today and see the results, i'm hoping to see the vigorous growth i used to see in my flood&drain. 
another question, what do you do in hot summers when water temps go up to 80?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

not grow or use water chillers


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> not grow or use water chillers


...or go back to flood and drain, they used to grow well in summers in grorocks i think it's cuz theres too much fresh air being sucked to the roots at every drain


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

ZEM,
IF I understand your question, you MUST get O2 to the roots!  A waterfall really isn't the most efficient way to do it. IF your pumps have the ability to draw air into the circulating solution, then adjust that to get a lot of air into the out going solution that enters your tray.  Another option is to spray the solution into the air in the tray either through misters or sprinklers, but the air stones are still much easier to use.

 I would run air stones in it the tray.  I would run air stones in the central rez too.  Most of the numbers I have seen thrown around here on the forum are to take the volume of the total solution system, multiply that by 2 and get an air pump rated for an aquarium of twice that size.  For example, say with 5 buckets holding 4 gallons each, double that total of 20 gallons giving 40 gallons which would be the size aquarium you would by for.  Of course a larger pump that you could reduce the output on would be even better.

ON the temps, the air temp isn't necessarily going to be reflected in the solution temps.  If you have a basement or other concrete floored grow area, the rez temp will consistently stay lower than the air temp IF THE REZ SITS DIRECTLY ON THE CONCRETE.  From what I've been told by botanists solution temps as high as 85F aren't harmful and temps as low as 72F are okay, but I try to stay between 78 and 82F for SOLUTION temps year around.

If this confuses you, please try to clarify your design and maybe we can get a better answer for you.

Great smoking.


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

i dont understand why everyone is confused with my design, it cant be simpler, the lid you see in the pic is for a tray that is always flooded at a certain level below the bottom of netpots with roots suspended in there, under this tray theres a control res with a pump. i was thinkin of using the sprinkler way in my tray that is over the water level i would have many outlets that sprinkle water to air it but i guess i will be doing this + adding airpumps, thanks


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

ZEM,

part of the confusion is you are adding information while we are trying ot post replies, which is okay and one of the drawbacks about posting on open threads.  There is nothing anyone can do a bout that.

I argee that using sprinklers will help immensely and may remove the need for air stones in the tray, BUT think about this, how much of the sprinkled solution with lots of O2 is going to get down into the bottom of the tray versus just running across the top and falling back into the rez?  Also, I know many, if not most, E & F growers don't aerate their reservoirs, but wouldn't already aerated solution be even better that slate not aerated solution, even in an E & F system?

My son used to mix his nutes in a 30 gallon reservoir and then hand water his soil pots and when he started running a large air stone in the reservoir his odor problems went away and his yield went up.  A friend of ours does the same thing with a submersible water pump shooting the solution up into the air, but then you have to worry about the pump clogging.

What size is your tray and how deep is the solution in it?

Great smoking.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

Your design may work zem but you are depleting the amount of O2 in the water faster then what your waterfall system can put into into. The same as over-crowding a fish tank..to many fish and not enough air and fish die.

For your system to work you would need massive flow/circulation of water with a much higher water fall with maybe some rocks for the falls to strike in order to break the surface tension of the water thus transferring more O2 into the water


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

Don i used to grow ebb&flow and i have noticed NO difference watsoever in using an airpump in the control res cuz when the drain is happening, air will be pulled into the roots directly. i have 2 trays theyr 25 & 35 gallons about 6"deep, i grow SOG btw. i have the pumps sprinklers and airpumps already, just need to set them up, so i'll do just that and maybe i'll try removing one airstone later to see if the solution is gettin aired then i might try removing the other and using only pump and sprinklers but i'm gona overkill with O2 this grow i wana see good results 1st and keep the experimenting 2nd


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> i dont understand why everyone is confused with my design, it cant be simpler, the lid you see in the pic is for a tray that is always flooded at a certain level below the bottom of netpots with roots suspended in there, under this tray theres a control res with a pump. i was thinkin of using the sprinkler way in my tray that is over the water level i would have many outlets that sprinkle water to air it but i guess i will be doing this + adding airpumps, thanks



I'm sorry, but I still do not understand your system.  You are confusing me by the use of the word "tray".  DWC systems do not utilize a tray...what are the dimensions of this tray?  How deep is it?

I also do not understand this statement AT ALL:  "i was thinkin of using the sprinkler way in my tray that is over the water level i would have many outlets that sprinkle water to air..."

Can we maybe get some better pics of your entire system?


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

ZEM,

Your tray system sound rather like the old dam systems where the outlet was via over flowing the top of the damn.  That resulted in"dead" water behind them because if they were big enough, the water came in on the top of the reservoir and flowed across the top of the body of water running out over the top o f the damn without mixing with the "dead" water down lower in the body of water.  They now drain MOST modern damns from the bottom so that the water is mixed better so that the bottom doesn't become stagnant.

The biggest risk I see with your system UNLESS YOU USE AIR STONES OR SOME OTHER AERATING/MIXING METHOD IN THE TRAY ITSELF is that the solution in the tray surrounding your roots MAY become stagnant.

Great smoking.


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> ZEM,
> 
> Your tray system sound rather like the old dam systems where the outlet was via over flowing the top of the damn.  That resulted in"dead" water behind them because if they were big enough, the water came in on the top of the reservoir and flowed across the top of the body of water running out over the top o f the damn without mixing with the "dead" water down lower in the body of water.  They now drain MOST modern damns from the bottom so that the water is mixed better so that the bottom doesn't become stagnant.
> 
> ...


:holysheep: i can drain using the bottom hole to keep my waterlevel thats a great idea! why did i even make a hole in the side?!! thanks Don


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> Don i used to grow ebb&flow and i have noticed NO difference watsoever in using an airpump in the control res cuz when the drain is happening, air will be pulled into the roots directly. i have 2 trays theyr 25 & 35 gallons about 6"deep, i grow SOG btw. i have the pumps sprinklers and airpumps already, just need to set them up, so i'll do just that and maybe i'll try removing one airstone later to see if the solution is gettin aired then i might try removing the other and using only pump and sprinklers but i'm gona overkill with O2 this grow i wana see good results 1st and keep the experimenting 2nd



You absolutely need an air pump and air stones if you are doing DWC.  However, this still sounds like an ebb and flow system--not a DWC.  If your trays are only 6" deep, and you are draining them, I don't think this constitutes a deep water culture.  When you start adding water misters, this is getting into aeroponics--not DWC.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> :holysheep: i can drain using the bottom hole to keep my waterlevel thats a great idea! why did i even make a hole in the side?!! thanks Don




so now it is a flood and drain?


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

THG,

He appears to be using 2 common tray reservoirs for several plants with the central control reservoir located under neath them and then letting the excess continuously overflow back into the control/central reservoir.

It is very much like a simple control reservoir with separate bucket systems only he continuously circulates the solution from the control reservoir into the DWC tray reservoirs and lets the solution then free fall back into the control reservoir to control the amount of solution in the DWC trays rather than only adding solution when they get low.

*It just dawned on me that the simplest way to explain it is that  he is using "tray" in place of "bed" like we are used to hearing.*  Sorry for being so slow to comprehend the mix up.

Does that make sense now or did I just confuse trhings more?

Great smoking.


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

THG i'm not draining them, they just have a leveling system to keep the water level at about 6" when pump works, water falls back into res keeping the water level in ther tray. i dunno maybe they call it NFT but im sure its not flood and drain since the netpots are tiny with roots suspended IN solution all the time


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

Zem,

How are you going to control how much drains out if you put a hole in the bottom?  IF your pump ever stops, then you are risking drying out your roots, which I think is a bigger problem than what we are dealing with, but that's just my take on it.

great smoking.


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

ya Don is right, that describes my system


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

I am use to hearing bucket and/or tote for a DWC. And once in awhile a controller for hybrid systems. What is the term _bed_ in reference to in DWC?


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Zem,
> 
> How are you going to control how much drains out if you put a hole in the bottom?  IF your pump ever stops, then you are risking drying out your roots, which I think is a bigger problem than what we are dealing with, but that's just my take on it.
> 
> great smoking.


simple Don, the bottom hole with have a hose that is curved UP to where i want my water level! from there it exits and falls into my res  if pump fails it will just stay at that level


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

A NFT system has a thin layer of highly oxygenated nutes flowing past the roots, you have 6" of slow moving water with the roots immersed.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

THG,

Now we are really getting into semantics games.  Using a sprinkler system to aerate the bed/tray/reservoir doesn't make it aeroponics.  Areoponics, at least so far as I have ever heard is where you spray/mist solution on the roots and let it drain away without the roots ever being submerged.  On the other hand DWC is any system where the roots actually hang submerged in a solution in some kind of reservoir.  How you aerate the solution, circulate it or get O2 to the roots are subtypes of DWC.  At least that is what I've always found in the reading I have done.

I've even heard of DWC systems where the entire bed/bucket/tray reservoir was full of solution right up to the lid and they bubbled pure oxygen into the solution to oxygenate it.

Great smoking.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

Don we are on a mj forum tryng to help a fellow member grow mj, not lettuce in space. I have heard of many things, but people only remember the successes. 

Don let me ask you a question, but have you ever grown mj indoors?


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

thats cool i know what to do, i will be puting a simple sprinkler system over the water level and using the bottom hole to drain + i will add 2 airpumps each with 2 poutlets this should be more than enough


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

ZEM,

The curved hose thing would work too.
pcduck, Bed/tray is what the "Bucket tote" is called in a multiple plant DWC system where several  plants share the same physical reservoir.  the problem that I see here is to often we aren't clear whether we are talking in hydroponic terms or pot growing terms and whether we are talking in small stealth grow terms or large open terms.  A tote with more than one plant is a subtype of a bed.

Actually what ZEM is doing by continually circulating his solution from the central reservoir through his beds/totes/bucket or what ever growing container he is using, and back into the central reservoir but letting the roots hang into the deeper solution is probably a hybrid DWC/NFT system with which it most closely relates to being dependent upon the depth of the solution and the rate of circulation.

None of these terms are really important to this discussing so long as we understand what he is doing.

Great smoking.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

I would just put air stones under each net pot in the tray.And if I were to continue to want to grow DWC, I would start looking for some buckets or totes and not grow in a _water bed._IMO


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

I have never heard it called that zem in dwc..never but there again I guess there is a first time for everything


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

duck, i do SOG getting this much buckets and making such a system will bea big fuss and im surely not switching from SOG into tree style


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

pcduck, FI you want to help solve ZEM's problems or learn something, then we will discuss anything you want to discuss as long as you care to, BUT IF YOU WANT TO TRY TO COVER YOUR LACK OF KNOWLEDGE WITH PICKING A FIGHT, THEN GOOD DAY SIR!

As to your question about have I ever grown MJ indoors, I suggest you look around and find the answer yourself.  You might start with the links in my signature. 

Also, growing lettuce or MJ or tomatoes hydroponically is all the same techniques with just minor adjustments, but either you already know that or you never will.

Great smoking.


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

please dont change my thread into a battle ground


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> duck, i do SOG getting this much buckets and making such a system will bea big fuss and im surely not switching from SOG into tree style



maybe better planning a head of time would have
 solved your problems.

I was trying to help so that you would not end up in failure.


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> maybe better planning a head of time would have
> solved your problems.
> 
> I was trying to help so that you would not end up in failure.


duck buddy all help is greatly appreciated, you did provide me with great advise, im gona add an airpump, i was just stating that in SOG there are too many plants if i wanted to grow each in its own bucket i would have to switch to growing trees which i don't wana do  thank you very much, i am using all your info it's of great benefit to me but i need to apply this info to my own setup so i might have to add more airstones in that single tray instead of getting too many buckets each for a plant, hope this clarifies thanks again, cheers


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

People do dwc sog's with totes but not with 6" deep trays/beds. THG has a DIY on it.


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

hey thanks duck, i was just reading it, very similar concept of mine, only mine is a sog rather than scrog wider shallower tray smaller netpots bigger number and i have a control res to keep my water in the tray so that i dont have to top it myself. THG has a scrog, only a couple of big plants, sog is many small plants, many people do SOG including the dutch commercial growers for its efficiency


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

> many people do SOG including the dutch commercial growers for its efficiency



Is that for mj or for lettuce/or something similiar?

some plants just lend themselves better to different types of growing.


You can do it, just need those air stones and a good pump


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 9, 2010)

i havent read through whole thread so i dont know if it was answered yet, sorry zem. pumped water will oxygenate better than an air pump but air pumps are easier to get same effect. meaning its about surface area & time of exposure of water to air. i oxygenate my nutes w/ an aquarium powerhead pushing from bottom towards the surface of the water thus disrupting the surface tension & oxygenating. this is in a nute bucket not a dwc. dwc i would use a nice ceramic air stone or better yet a disc. not the blue coarse ones. they are usually white & def more expensive, but give a finer bubble which means more surface area.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 9, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I still do not understand your system. You are confusing me by the use of the word "tray". DWC systems do not utilize a tray...what are the dimensions of this tray? How deep is it?
> 
> I also do not understand this statement AT ALL: "i was thinkin of using the sprinkler way in my tray that is over the water level i would have many outlets that sprinkle water to air..."
> 
> Can we maybe get some better pics of your entire system?


 
think of a tote or a square bucket.


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

yea dutch MJ commercial growers developed the sog technique check it out hxxp://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/826.htm i'm doing the same thing with a single tray and lid, i'm just hoping to have a grow worthy of a grow journal, look at this pic, these look like healthy green plants but i used to get at least 20% bigger buds with ebb&flow thats why i concluded that roots are not gettin enough O2. mind you these were grown using NO airstones just a water pump to air the res so i guess if i add much more O2 i will get it done, lets hope so, thanks


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2010)

:confused2: I thought cultivation of mj was illegal in the Nertherlands?

hXXp://www.amsterdam.info/drugs/ 

I understand _sog_ but why do it? Like I said some plants just lend themselves better to different types of grow...ex: lettuce grown NFT and sog.
I would not grow lettuce in a single pot dwc just like I would not try mj in a NFT sog IMO mj just does not lend it self to that type of growing. It can be done but there are better ways.

Good luck on your grow and get them air stones in there.


----------



## zem (Jan 9, 2010)

it is technically illegal but growers sellers are not prosecuted. there are coffee shops everywhere with pricelists f their mj strains, these are commercial growers


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 9, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> BUT IF YOU WANT TO TRY TO COVER YOUR LACK OF KNOWLEDGE WITH PICKING A FIGHT, THEN GOOD DAY SIR!


 
:spit:   Yes ducky you dont know squat.   

Lettuce prey.  :giggle:


----------



## DonJones (Jan 9, 2010)

THG,

He is using shallow low volume rectangular totes for multiple plant grow containers, also called hydro beds, and to overcome the small amount of solution in each tote bottom, he is continuously adding solution from a central control reservoir and letting the overflow return to the central reservoir to remix so the plants don't use up the nutrients and oxygen in the tote beds so quickly.  Also, this way he only has ot maintain the sloution in the one main central reservoir.

Does that make it any clearer?  If not, let me know and I'll try to draw up a schematic of the system.


Don't feel bad, I often get mind lock or tunnel vision on verbal explanations too.

Great smoking.


----------



## zem (Jan 11, 2010)

so i put the pump constantly on and put airstones in, water is bubbling like a witches magic potion  i'm a bit worried about the pump constantly on but its effect is pricesless there, i'm still hardening the clones off theyr wilting just a lil bit under the 400, will post pics in a bit


----------



## zem (Jan 11, 2010)

:d


----------



## DonJones (Jan 11, 2010)

ZEN,

Is the object in the middle of the foreground your air pump?

Is there anything in particular that I'm supposed to be be looking for and missing or is this just a general visual update?

Looks good ot me.

Great smoking.


----------



## zem (Jan 12, 2010)

yes thats the air pump pic doesnt showthe control res, i dunno wat your lookin to see?


----------



## DonJones (Jan 12, 2010)

ZEM,

I don't know either.  That is why I asked if I was supposed to be looking for something in particular of if this was just a general information picture.

I presume the small squarish looking pieces on top of the lid/table are to cover the unused holes, correct?  If so, how do you keep them from leaking?

Looks good to me.

Are these reservoirs made with the surplus vinyl sheeting you used in your DIY?  Or are these from a totally different project?

Great smoking.


----------



## zem (Jan 12, 2010)

don yes these squares are wood they cover up the holes perfecctly i dont think they leak any light. yes this is the tray done using vineyl , that was the 1st one i made, this is the 3rd grow in it, and it hasnt's leaked a drop yet  the one i showed a diy thread on is still unused, you can see its side in the bottom of the pic, i will use it when my clones root cheers


----------



## zem (Jan 12, 2010)

i tried the venturi valve thing it just pumped water in the air from that airline, i dunno maybe theres something more to it?? hoe do we connect it to the pump so it sucks air with water?


----------



## zem (Jan 13, 2010)

anyone?? :confused2:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 13, 2010)

hey zem hows it going? venturi should just slip on output side of the pump. then run air line off the nipple on top of the piece you just connected to output. sometimes if its a shotty design your pump will need to be toward surface of the water so the water pressure wont effect air flow. if this is the case i have run a long pick up tube to the bottom of res & divert output downward to prevent noisy splashing. hope this helps.


----------



## zem (Jan 13, 2010)

thats how i hooked it up, at the output but instead of sucking air in it  pumped water out of the airline, the pump isjust below water level and its pumping to a tray above, i thought it should give me bubbles with the pumped water...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 13, 2010)

Zem are you able to twist the fitting for the air line connection? if so unscrew it a little on some venturi you are able to adjust the ammount of air by twisting this fitting.


----------



## zem (Jan 13, 2010)

new pics, they seem to be growing


----------



## zem (Jan 13, 2010)

i currently gave up on the venturi thing cuz i removed the pump changed the outlet tried the airline and it pumped water out of airline really felt stupid with wet hands :rofl: until i can understand whats happening i wont try, theres no fitting that i can twist just an outlet


----------

